# Dead frog question.



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have a question regarding a couple frogs that recently died.


About 6 months ago I made a tank for a young boy who helps hsi parents run a reptile show. I gave him the tank and two azureus to help get him started. he had inquired about them for a few months before and kept quizzing me and sharing information he had learned. I did check with the parents and make sure it was ok first.

Any way at the last show we had talked about his frogs being kind of small. So I spoke with the parent and found out they had been dusting the fruit flies wrong. 

So we talked and then ended up showing them the right way to dust the fruit flies.

The frogs ate well for 4-5 days. Calcium one day and vits the next day. Then the quit eating and this morning they were found dead. 

The temps have stayed the same and the humidty.
Any clues what may have happened?


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

Parasites? Anyone touching? Stress? Harmful fumes?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

No parasites.

No touching that I know of.

No harmful fumes that I know of. I am not sure of stress.

It has been 90ish here the last few days I am going to ask them if a temp spike was possible


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

How were they dusting wrong? Just curious.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

They were placing the dust in the FF culture and then dumping the flies into the tank.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

My CSI vote: Temps too high


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

The only thing that springs to mind is:

Stress
Worms


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> My CSI vote: Temps too high


It has been 90ish here the last few days. I am going to call them and see if it may have gotten a bit hotter than normal. 

The only reason i dont think it was stress was they never take them out of the tank or rearrange stuff in their tank. They know they are a look only frog.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If they were dumping a lot of extra powder in with the flies and the frogs ingested too much at once, it could be gut impaction from the calcium/lack of moisture, too.


----------

